# China's 'Build Your Dream' Plug-in Electric Car



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow! Heck of a story. I'm sitting here wondering if they make batteries we can use now that will be more affordable soon.

With their growth, I have little doubt at their quality. Poor quality junk doesn't warrant 30 % of the worlds cell phone battery sales! 

I'm anxious to see how this works out, a battery company turned car company. Will they expedite battery technology development and manufacturing for their auto sales? Will it be available for our use? I hope and soon.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

ElectriCar said:


> Wow! Heck of a story.


Agreed. If they can deliver a car of comparable quality to what we tend to expect and it can deliver on the claims, the chevy volt and those like it do not stand a chance. This car will kill them dead. 80 miles on battery power AND an on board generator? nice

Those are some pretty big IFs however. Generally the chinese do succeed, but the rule so far has been one of learn through mistakes, then make things better. Mistakes in the automotive market are not usually taken very well. They will have to get it right the first time and I'm not sure they can.

Its another wait and see situation, but I like the general direction they are taking. Instead of an old and tired car company trying to buy control of the battery, a battery company bought the car company. I wonder what might have been if ovonics bought control of GM instead of the other way around.


----------

